# Need help identifying part



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

What is wrong with your part. Is it cracked? The tube is the overflow for your sink not a vent. If it is cracked you might try using pvc glue inside the crack to fix it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I've done my own google search for this post. It appears your overflow fitting is European which means metric so the threads, nut size, tube, etc. is slightly different. 
If the tube is leaking- perhaps drop into a hose specialist store to find a match.
Or find a different overflow assembly. 
Does that thing go on a corian type sink?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats where I saw that thing... Its a corian sink...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...n-materials/brands/corian-solid-surfaces.html

Contact these folks


----------



## regj (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep...it is a Corian sink....the flex tube goes into the overflow "nipple". I used the term vent because the plumber identified it as such although I thought I was initially correct in labeling it as an overflow tube. I'll check the link..Thx


----------



## regj (Dec 18, 2013)

BTW....the reference you gave allowed me to find the item within minutes. This link explains what it is. Thx again.
http://www.thefabricatornetwork.com/Forum/tabid/164/aft/259419/Default.aspx


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

There is some information on this site http://thefabricatornetwork.com/Forum/tabid/164/aft/259419/Default.aspx


----------

